

I sent one of the best developers I know to a job interview, he was rejected - andrewstuart
http://fourlightyears.blogspot.com/2014/12/i-sent-one-of-best-developers-i-have.html

======
onion2k
Unless you know what the company was looking for in a developer how can you
say their recruitment process doesn't work? They might have found a perfect
candidate who fits the role ideally. The fact it wasn't the person _you_ think
is perfect is irrelevant.

~~~
byoung2
Exactly...there are lots of reasons to reject a candidate, none of which have
to do with the OP's opinion of the guy. Companies interview for a lot more
than competence. Culture fit is a huge one. He may be the best programmer in
the world, but if you can't grab a beer or coffee with the guy or grab lunch
occasionally, he may not be a good fit. Also, the new company hasn't worked
with him for 5 years, so they have to go on what they learn in a short
interview, and many of the best developers simply don't interview well. It
could have been salary requirements, or maybe they're interested in a specific
technology that he hasn't mastered yet.

------
avifreedman
Please introduce him to us at CloudHelix (avi @)... Always looking to meet
wizards as long as they are of reasonable ego:clue ratio :)

